# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Sexy 3D Printed Bikini

## Larry

This was actually posted on reddit.  The guy claims his girlfriend made this after seeing the design at the 3D Print Show in NYC earlier this month.  Either way, it's sexy, looks quite unique, but does not look very comfortable.  Behold the 3D Printed bikini:

----------


## cokreeate

Love how now all the fashion show uses 3d printed stuff haha.

----------


## squadus

That looks fantastic! Do you know what kind of printer/ material was used?

----------


## Geoff

> That looks fantastic! Do you know what kind of printer/ material was used?


The top photo looks like stock black ABS, I can see the layer lines.

You wouldnt make these from PLA, they would be too stiff, but ABS when printed then is quite flexible.

----------


## ralphzoontjens

Of course it's totally not functional, but for ornamental reasons 3d printing may be interesting for this application. Or just as a showpiece that she'd only wear for those few minutes before getting into bed.. yeah it is sort of sexy I agree.
2 superficial notions that immediately struck me were that the bottom makes it look like she has a lot of hair down there, and the model's pose looks like she's doing a number two. So someone probably needs to take it to the next iteration and create something more professional.

----------


## Mjolinor

Sorry, can't see a bikini, it must be the other stuff on the picture distracting me.

----------

